# Anyone use ufw?

## stmiller

ufw seems to work well in Debian and Ubuntu. Any ufw yay or nays for Gentoo?

----------

## 666threesixes666

its in portage, it should be the same for the most part as debian/ubuntu.  no gufw, but there is also nufw.

i was musing the idea of making a firewall wiki page, but never got around to it.  another problem is that im not very knowledgeable about the subject so they would be little more than stubs.

----------

## Goverp

I've been using UFW for a couple of years.  It's now easy to install and configure.  Originally it was a bit of a black art getting the necessary kernel options (bits of net filtering) right, but the latest ebuilds seem to check the right stuff.  Make a point of running the check tool mentioned in the emerge output.

If you're a KDE user, there's kcm_ufw, which puts a firewall configuration item into the KDE System Settings menu, which makes it all look pretty integrated.

----------

